# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  What about the hair that regrows underneath the wig?

## zac

I still have a decent amount of hair that grows on the top of my head, do i have to take the toupee off weekly and shave? How does this work

----------


## Hairbrain

I think its a personal choice. You will get a better attachment shaved. Also it can be somewhat painful removing a piece that is attached to hair with some lenght.

----------


## grincher

I do it every 3-4 weeks and then its clipper shaved to #1

----------


## StevenLaventine

I would shave every two to three weeks. It makes the wig/scalp uncomfortable otherwise, no?

----------


## grincher

2-3 weeks for me

----------

